# Most you have spent on cigars at one time??



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I was at a B&M on my recent vacation and bought a few sticks and smoked a Casa Magna (pretty darn good) while watching some TV.

While I was there, there was a very nicely dressed fella (im guessing a lawyer or somewhere along the lines) and he finished his stick, walked into the Humidor, grabbed 3 boxes. VSG, NUB, and My Father(I'm positive on the VSGs, the others not too sure upon). Then went to the wall cabinet humis and grabbed probly 20-30 more singles (AFs etc...). Enough that they grabbed 2 empty boxes and filled them with the singles. His total was a little over $1100...... I was kinda shocked! I guess I used to see people buying usually one box not 3+ at a time.

*Whats the most you have ever spent at one place, at one time on cigars and/or accessories?*

I spent $135 once.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Most at one time was $103.65


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

$1100...Wow! I spent $200 one time and thought that was crazy. Shhhh...don't tell my wife. lol


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Actually just made my largest purchase this weekend for a grand total of $360 mg: And all on Fuente smokes... Looking for a higher paying job in another browser tab as I type this!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

$100


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Most ever was right at $420 but I felt I got a great deal so it did not hurt as bad.


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Around $100.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

about $160


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Around $700.00 for me but that is going to change in 4 weeks from now!


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I had one order of $200, but that was for 72 cigars, and a couple more that were in the $150 neighborhood. A typical trip to the B&M is $50-$75. To be honest, if I was making lawyer-money, I'd spend a lot more.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The only boxes I've bought have been online or over the phone. In person, most is probably around 100. Wow now that I'm saying it out loud (or typing it rather) it doesn't really seem like that much.... I have some bets on who here belongs to the over 1000 crew though. I'm curious to see if I'm right.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have done between 5-600 in a month a few times but not $1k.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

75$ in person online around 260$ single purchase prolly around 400$ a month

funny thing is i had to quit cigs because my wife said they were to expensive so i did hahaha showed her!!!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Less than $100.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

made a huge pre-schip order of about $1500 back in March


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

$500 at one time and felt like I was going to be sick. As it turned out I used the wrong card and the wife saw it as she saw the charge online and went apeshit,,,then she went shoe and handbag shopping and I got sick again.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow Gary. Those turned out to be some expensive cigars. Bet you think of her shoes each time you light one up.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

$571 Last month.
Then I get a letter from Customs.

Talk about getting nothing for your money.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

$2600 on a few boxes is my most at one time.
i recently spent $950 on 10 sticks...and gave 8 of them away...


----------



## Joeluka (Nov 21, 2009)

In the summer of 2001 on my honeymoon at the Atlantis I bought about $2000 worth of cubans for a new humidor the wife bought me as a wedding gift. I still have a bunch of them, the humidor, and the same wife. The cubans keep getting better, the wife not so much . 
That purchase was made after several great nights in the Atlantis Casino. Otherwise I spend about $75-$150 each visit.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jumes said:


> Wow Gary. Those turned out to be some expensive cigars. Bet you think of her shoes each time you light one up.


Those shoes have been kicking my ass ever since!:rotfl:


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

I head to Cuba tomorrow, I'm prepared to spend $1,000 on cigars while I am there, possibly a bit more if I have a mule to bring back more than the allowed limit. It also depends on what the stores down there have available.


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

shuckins said:


> $2600 on a few boxes is my most at one time.
> i recently spent $950 on 10 sticks...and gave 8 of them away...


I envy you. As for myself, I spent $345, but that included a humidor and its accessories, small box of 10, and about 15 singles.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> $571 Last month.
> Then I get a letter from Customs.
> 
> Talk about getting nothing for your money.


Damn man that sucks. Did everything get taken care of by your supplier or were you beat?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

iRace559 said:


> Damn man that sucks. Did everything get taken care of by your supplier or were you beat?


Workin on it.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Which letter did you get B? The bad one or the really bad one?


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Pre-SCHIP I made a few big orders with CI that were in the $400 range. Then Atlantic had a sale on RP 100 ct boxes and I bought TWO, as well as a few boxes of Padrons. My VISA was mortally wounded. 
I'd say that February to March I spent $2k. I have not made a single order since then!!

FN in MT


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Which letter did you get B? The bad one or the really bad one?


Just the "Hey I can frame this and put it on my wall" letter.

It was from Customs.
I believe if you get a letter from OFAC (is that the gov. organization) then THAT is the really bad "Give us money" letter.

So far so good. I am trying to get reimbursed right now.
2 boxes of 98 Upmann Connie #! and 1 box 97 RyJ Celestial Finos

DAMN DAMN DAMN
Piss me off. At least I got a box of the 98's connies in a previous shipment 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Just the "Hey I can frame this and put it on my wall" letter.
> 
> It was from Customs.
> I believe if you get a letter from OFAC (is that the gov. organization) then THAT is the really bad "Give us money" letter.
> ...


Glad it was the "good" letter. Hopefully the vendor makes it good. I am sure they will.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> made a huge pre-schip order of about $1500 back in March


My last pre-schip order was around $400.00. Remember when you made that order and said that you wouldn't have to order cigars till 2010? Yea right!:rotfl:


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> I head to Cuba tomorrow, I'm prepared to spend $1,000 on cigars while I am there, possibly a bit more if I have a mule to bring back more than the allowed limit. It also depends on what the stores down there have available.


I spent a bit more than initially planned... $1,529 USD. The humi is full now at least


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

96Brigadier said:


> I spent a bit more than initially planned... $1,529 USD. The humi is full now at least


Nice haul Steve! My turn!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Nice haul Steve! My turn!


I'm definitely looking forward to seeing what you come back with!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

shuckins said:


> $2600 on a few boxes is my most at one time.
> i recently spent $950 on 10 sticks...and gave 8 of them away...


I reread this a few times to make sure I understood it correctly. So what goes for $95 a stick if you don't mind me asking?

Assuming that each of the 8 sticks went to separate people, I can think of 8 people having a happy holidays! hahaha


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

WOW I feel really cheap LOL. Most was $50 , But I still haven't bought a full box


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

$47...BUT I'm just getting to know what I like and don't like. There are a bunch I want to try, but haven't built up the bawlz to actually step up and spend that kind of money.


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

$250.00 Canadian on a box of Thomas Hinds Aged Robusto Maduro. This was before I found out how to get cigars "cheaper" from "other" places.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

The most $$ I ever spent on Cigars was.......









Muahahahhahahahahahahhahahaahha


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> $47...BUT *I'm just getting to know what I like and don't like. There are a bunch I want to try, but haven't built up the bawlz to actually step up and spend that kind of money.*


I am feeling the same way.


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

The most I spent was 150. However, I just saw a guy purchase two boxes of Padron 26's at my local B&M. $752.00!


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

Had bought 2 boxes of Sharks at once last year for 495.00 with tax.

This year was 1 box of BTL's and one box of best seller for 550 with tax.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

minicooper said:


> I reread this a few times to make sure I understood it correctly. So what goes for $95 a stick if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Assuming that each of the 8 sticks went to separate people, I can think of 8 people having a happy holidays! hahaha


My guess: Cohiba Gran Reservas


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

1500 cdn ..1100 cuc last year in cuba..be about the same in 3 weeks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't remember maybe 8/9 hundred, I go in cycles usually buy sales but when I find a new line or something I like I order regular til I have my fill. Like now I am placing a couple orders a month for between 4/5 each order. 
Then when I have what I think is enough I stop until I find another line I like?


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> 1500 cdn ..1100 cuc last year in cuba..be about the same in 3 weeks


Nice, between you and Tarks we should get some good stories over the next month:rockon:


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

I go in binges...two summers ago dropped a 9 and half on 3 boxes of opus x......

have a place in the bahamas.......dropped a grand on a buying binge....mother in law recharges the humi for me lol


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

I go in binges...two summers ago dropped a 9 and half on 3 boxes of opus x......

have a place in the bahamas.......dropped a grand on a buying binge....mother in law recharges the humi for me lol

then I will spend a 100 a week at my local shop or online......


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

The largest i have personally made outside of the store was about 2200 but that was at cost so retail was around 3500 or so.. 

I have a regular who easily spends 3500/month with us. He comes in every week or so and buys anything rare that we have as well as about 3 or 4 boxes of 40 and 45th padrons.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow Shuckins, you gave away some crazy good cigars!! That is very thoughtful but just shows how great of a person and how unselfish you are!! 

You and Smelvis are the dynamic duo of sharing greatness and when I finally get used to spending so much on diapers and formula, ordinances will be sent in your directions lol!!

That being said, the most I have been able to spend was less than $100 (please notice I said "been able to spend"). If I had more money in my wallet/account that day, it would've been a hell of a lot more. Since college, I haven't had any credit cards at all (which can be a HUGE pain in the ass BTW) so I have done the cash/debit only thing.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

The most that I ever spent was online and was about $550. Bought a couple of boxes of Pepin Blue, some Oliva V's and MB3's and some other stuff. Caught a good sale and replenished a rapidly dwindling stock of stuff of which I like to keep a reserve.Happy and safe holidays to all my friends here.:bounce:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The most I spent in one hit was at the local biggest cigar dealer. $330.00AUD and I didnt get more than 15 cigars. Since then, I find the cigars I like and buy them online. Latest was an SLB of Cohiba Siglo 1s & a Box of Monte No5s. Total cost including tax was 262USD. Much better! Our local , only, dealer is a thief though.mg:


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

A little over $200


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

A little over $100.00 several times online and local...$373.00 on a box of PSD5 once and about $500.00 in a few day period hanging at a B&M in Singapore smoking everything and drinking Havana Club...will likely never do that again but, what a great few days!


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

$250 - 300


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

My largest impulse purchase was a box of VSG for a little over $210 after taxes at my local B&M. Otherwise, I've spent ~$300 online a couple of times. 

Now days that things are a little tighter, I'm ordering some cheaper cigars that are still decent for the camping/fishing trips and such instead of premiums. Nestor Reserve Maduro and El Mejor Espresso are pretty good for $2 a stick.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I topped my all time highest cigar purchase day a few weeks ago.

Went to New Orleans, had a $90 tab at one shop, bought about $75 more at the same place, then went to another shop and dropped about $135 there.

So I'm up to about $300 in one day. My card it still smoking from it. I got another trip comming up in December to Atlanta.... I'm getting my Christmas gifts BEFORE I go there... I'd hate to spend my Christmas money on cigars........_ The Missus would beat me with pots & pans!!_


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

a few hundred bucks...


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Well, I topped my all time highest cigar purchase day a few weeks ago.
> 
> Went to New Orleans, had a $90 tab at one shop, bought about $75 more at the same place, then went to another shop and dropped about $135 there.
> 
> So I'm up to about $300 in one day. My card it still smoking from it. I got another trip comming up in December to Atlanta.... I'm getting my Christmas gifts BEFORE I go there... I'd hate to spend my Christmas money on cigars........_ The Missus would beat me with pots & pans!!_


Not so fast Shawn, we have some great cigar shops around here. You'll definitely end up spending some bread before you leave.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

139ish twice online in the last 3 months.. Usually 50 per store visit...

My big purchases are always on HTF's so I buy alot.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

In one day was 325.00 on a box of short story and a box of WOAM.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

About $250 so far, but I've been buying frequently in the last few months...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

$1000...that was for 2 boxes of Cohiba Esplendidos...one box of Siglo IV and one box of Siglo VI. The sad part is that I won't even get a taste of any of those for another year and my wallet is still sore after buying that 6 months ago.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> $500 at one time and felt like I was going to be sick. As it turned out I used the wrong card and the wife saw it as she saw the charge online and went apeshit,,,then she went shoe and handbag shopping and I got sick again.





Cigary said:


> $1000...that was for 2 boxes of Cohiba Esplendidos...one box of Siglo IV and one box of Siglo VI. The sad part is that I won't even get a taste of any of those for another year and my wallet is still sore after buying that 6 months ago.


Did you use the right credit card this time? :bounce:
As for me, I've spent about $450 in one shot but this past month or so as a whole has been very very bad on the wallet. Probably to the tune of $1500 or so though I'm afraid to check!:bawling:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> $1000...that was for 2 boxes of Cohiba Esplendidos...one box of Siglo IV and one box of Siglo VI. The sad part is that I won't even get a taste of any of those for another year and my wallet is still sore after buying that 6 months ago.


100 cohiba's for 1000.00
I must be buying at the wrong places.....

Great job....


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

My first month long (damn you cbid!!) order spree 5 months ago. I spent over 900 that month. I only get paid once a month so it counts.  in one day? 3 weeks ago, a lil over 400.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Within the last three weeks, I have spent 1750 dollars at holts, and feel bad about it for real. 
I took a vow, and will not buy a cigar for home use till June 7th. 
I have to buy cigars for use when I go to a b and m lounge. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I never spend very much at one time, $30-50 for the most part... I just tend to do it 7-8 times a month LOL  

My problem is every time I think, OK, im going to buy a box of (whatever)... I suddenly find 5-6 more cigars I want to try... and then 7-8 more... and then I decide, dammit, Im buying a box!... ooh, wait, let me get some of these and next trip....

Yeah. 

Attention span of a gnat and an expensive Hobbsession are a BAD combo LOL


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Usually, I spend under $100, but my top spend was about $350


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

$750 in one month was it for me with $400 as the largest single order.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Within the last three weeks, I have spent 1750 dollars at holts, and feel bad about it for real.
> I took a vow, and will not buy a cigar for home use till June 7th.
> I have to buy cigars for use when I go to a b and m lounge.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


For shame Jerry!!:spank::spank::spank:

You know you're gonna need more cigars before June. :eyebrows: :help:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Last April was a 2000.00 month.
I felt like a King for a cpl days
that is....until my wife asked
"where is the money you just received"
Then it sucked.....


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> For shame Jerry!!:spank::spank::spank:
> 
> You know you're gonna need more cigars before June. :eyebrows: :help:


 But what about my vow?????

J


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I just spent about $170 the other day (total of 41 sticks and a 20 ct humi).


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

In one day, most was about $1,000.
In one month, about $2,500.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

$590 a week ago. Still waiting, trying to figure out when they'll arrive so that I can intercept them before the other half gets home.

I have a deal with my oldest daughter.... you get home first and there's a package addressed to me, you put it in the basement and you'll be rewarded.... :kiss:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Batista30 said:


> Did you use the right credit card this time? :bounce:


I use the same one...it's already worn out and had to get another one.:eyebrows:



asmartbull said:


> 100 cohiba's for 1000.00
> I must be buying at the wrong places.....
> 
> Great job....


There was a sale "they" had where I got 15% off....the Espys were $300 a box ( I nearly fainted at that price which was why I bought 2 boxes...the Siglo IV I picked up for $175 and the Siglo VI was $225. If anyone knows pricing on these then you know why I spent that much money on this order..normally this would have been closer to $1500. Plus, it pays to be a return customer and get treated with special attention when you are throwing that much around. ) The wife was unimpressed with my bargains so she went out and got several purses and shoes. It seems when I get my bargains she gets hers as well. Funny how I got screwed on the purses and shoes.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> But what about my vow?????
> 
> J


A vow is a vow, but needs are NEEDS! :whip:


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a question Id rather not even THINK about


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> Within the last three weeks, I have spent 1750 dollars at holts, and feel bad about it for real.
> I took a vow, and will not buy a cigar for home use till June 7th.
> I have to buy cigars for use when I go to a b and m lounge.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


Lol,,,been watching and reading your posts when you go to Holts...they should put a crown on your head and a robe when you walk in. June 27th???? Can I make a bet in Vegas on this one? lol


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

harley33 said:


> $590 a week ago. Still waiting, trying to figure out when they'll arrive so that I can intercept them before the other half gets home.
> 
> I have a deal with my oldest daughter.... you get home first and there's a package addressed to me, you put it in the basement and you'll be rewarded.... :kiss:


Great minds think alike...

I have established acc'st in my kids name so the Mrs doesn't
see the carnage.....and the kids know to get shipments in the basement ASAP......All time remembering...When mother is happy, everyones happy.......


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I usually spend about $200 a month, every so often, I will spend another $200 or so when I run out of CC's. This month was one of those $400 months.

Biggest single order for cigars is only maybe $250.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

$360.00 - Went to La Casa de Habana and didn't think i would be back for a year or so, so I stocked up. 3 months later I was back but only spent $150.00 that trip. Been a year and a lot of aging and I still have most of the stock left as I don't know when I will be making another return trip.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

On cigars a bit over$ 1500. But the biggest cigar related purchase in my household was way over that amount and made by my wife. She employed a craftsman to build a large custom built humidor into one of the walls of our home for my birthday a few years ago. It currently holds nearly 2000 sticks, but there's still some room ...


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

$500 was tops. I keep my purchases in the 2-350 range if I am buying boxes.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Dropped a grand on two boxes at Casa Fuente.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

$700+ when a friend of mine went to ISOM and picked up a few things for me a couple of years ago...


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I had been saving up for Black Friday for about 1 1/2 months and spent $135. That was 46 cigars of 8 different types (1 10pk, 4 5pk & a 16 piece sampler). I stll feel like I don't have enough, so much more I want to try.


----------



## Onlydominican (Aug 24, 2010)

Last week I decided to give myself a nice early x-mas present so placed to orders, one local, one international, totally 275.00


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Its amazing to see some spending more than I make in a month! If you enjoy it than really cost is irrelevant.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

The most at once for me was only $240, but I think I have totaled around $500 since friday.:sad:


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

2-1/2 years ago, when I was still working as a project manager in commercial construction, I made a single day purchase of over $1300 online. My wife spanked me and told anyone that would listen what an a**hole I was.
The box came a week later and it was the size of a VW Beetle.
God, those were the days. Now I spend $40 per month. Being out of work is a bitch!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive spent about 900 in the last 2 weeks, but I am stocking my humidor, buying some gifts for smoking friends and family, and topping off some mason jars. Biggest single purchase was 475.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

around $400


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

...a little bit over $300, but that was an unusual situation.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

So I just tallied my purchases from the beginning of december till now.....
Between the group buy *purchases *and mine the total came out to a little over *10K*......:faint2:

Thank god my girl loves me......:der:

My purchases accounted for around half of it......(i looked in the humi but I just don't see it :dunno: )


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> So I just tallied my purchases from the beginning of december till now.....
> Between the group buy *purchases *and mine the total came out to a little over *10K*......:faint2:
> 
> Thank god my girl loves me......:der:
> ...


LOL Nice.. I was using a Cigar Dossier program. In the program you could input the value of each stick/stick's. And It would tell you your total humidor value.. My GF saw the value and was like REALLY? I Soon quit inputting the price of sticks...And Keep adding more and more... Guess I'm in denial and really don't want to know... LOL


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Within three weeks of this new hobby..:doh:
..About $275 one day fer accessories.
This here 100 buck variety a friend picked up for me...(Biggest Bag)
Here a little there a little, and I gotta spend a little more today, But......



> Most you have spent on cigars at one time??


...Will be THIS MONTH!!....Bumpin $600 bones now, and with todays trip, (figurin $75) I should finish out the month under $700. :tsk: :faint:

:biggrin:


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Largest single purchase for me would have been ~$225. (twice - Viaje DES box and Viaje Satori box).

Total for last year was probably around $1500.

Future purchases are on hold indefinately until I can get the credit cards paid back off.:doh:


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

$722 for the month.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Man I am nowhere near these numbers I think I paid about $350 for my home starter kit.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Nearly $3000 once. My wife threatened divorce...

Never again...

Guess you guys now know who wears the pants.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Close to $500 at one pop for me. It was a few years back and I must admit I bought the deal, not the cigars as they say. You live and learn. As far as monthly/yearly totals I prefer to remain ignorant in that regard. I saw a number once in my regular B&M's system and it scared the you-know-what out of me so I prefer not to know.

When I worked at a B&M I saw a few guys drop some mind-numbingly large amounts of coin on cigars. But it's all relative, they had more money in the bank than I could ever dream of.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> So I just tallied my purchases from the beginning of december till now.....
> Between the group buy *purchases *and mine the total came out to a little over *10K*......:faint2:
> 
> Thank god my girl loves me......:der:
> ...


Wow. My wife would have my head. Are you planning to keep up at that pace?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

JGD said:


> Wow. My wife would have my head. Are you planning to keep up at that pace?


No way in hell could I keep up at that pace. This was my first december as a cigar smoker so I purchased many cigars that will age well or will be good trade bait down the road. BTW, the initial numbers were incorrect, more like 8k total. The opus and anejo group buy added up to alot though.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

$825 for me. But it was for some amazing Tat's here in the WTS section.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't want to tally my monthly cigar costs, as I've recently spent over $150 in the last 5-days at B&M's. I can't imagine what 30-days look like.\

Biggest single purchase- $280 for a jar of Tat Blacks.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Austin_Smoker said:


> I don't want to tally my monthly cigar costs, as I've recently spent over $150 in the last 5-days at B&M's. I can't imagine what 30-days look like.\
> 
> Biggest single purchase- $280 for a jar of Tat Blacks.


Good choice! On both accounts...


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

I usually buy a hand full on Friday evening and smokem till they are gone. Usually run out during the middle of week.

Last Friday spent 50 or 60 bucks and got 8 cigars... when I got home the GF was here and she has stopped and bought me 4 sticks.... really nice. The guy in the B and M new what I would like.... he talked her in to a couple of RyJ Limete Edicions.... Have smoked one and it was really awesome and think will let the other rest if I can.....


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

400 bones :fear:but that was just because I got the decimal points mixed up


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

150 and that hurt. cant imagine much more at once


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

I got a story to go with mine. I am in line at one of the local B&Ms special cigar occasions just waiting to make my biggest purchase ever of 5 boxes of cigars that came to a total of $285. While I am in line proudly holding my 5 boxes, this gentleman in front of me is holding two boxes and smiles at me looking at my two. My proud moment was soon to be busted.

I saw that he had a box of flying pigs and another box that looked like Olivas (it was an Oliva event). Well, standing behind this gentleman, I heard the cashier say, "and that will be two thousand, four hundred and..." (can't really remember the rest). She then asked if he needed any help. At this point I realized that the stack of boxes next to the counter on the floor was his.
:jaw: I almost put the little shyt I had back.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Two $460 purchases in the last 30 days. Both were my largest purchases. I don't even wanna think of the total amount spent in the last 30. Oh well, at least I have a good stockpile now.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Domino68 said:


> I got a story to go with mine. I am in line at one of the local B&Ms special cigar occasions just waiting to make my biggest purchase ever of 5 boxes of cigars that came to a total of $285. While I am in line proudly holding my 5 boxes, this gentleman in front of me is holding two boxes and smiles at me looking at my two. My proud moment was soon to be busted.
> 
> I saw that he had a box of flying pigs and another box that looked like Olivas (it was an Oliva event). Well, standing behind this gentleman, I heard the cashier say, "and that will be two thousand, four hundred and..." (can't really remember the rest). She then asked if he needed any help. At this point I realized that the stack of boxes next to the counter on the floor was his.
> :jaw: I almost put the little shyt I had back.


Jerry, that's a funny story. Pretty good deal though for 5 boxes if you enjoy those smokes!



socalocmatt said:


> Two $460 purchases in the last 30 days. Both were my largest purchases. I don't even wanna think of the total amount spent in the last 30. Oh well, at least I have a good stockpile now.


Stockpile is good....think of it as preparing for the next tax increase. You're saving money this way....:thumb:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Around 2 grand.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think I answered this, at one tine just under a thousand in one month maybe 3 grand or a little more.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Stockpile is good....think of it as preparing for the next tax increase. You're saving money this way....:thumb:


LOL. Yea, that's what I keep telling myself too. And to think, I just joined the devil site a few days ago. :crash:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Jerry, that's a funny story. Pretty good deal though for 5 boxes if you enjoy those smokes!
> 
> Stockpile is good....think of it as preparing for the next tax increase. You're saving money this way....:thumb:


I am stock piling but have had a plan in place for about ten years, I will not have a lot of money when I retire or am no longer able to work but Love my hobbies. so I plan on having always ten years worth of ten year old aged cigars.

Unfortunately my tastes changed dramatically last year (good for troops) but I had to buy a bunch of stuff, add in Cubans and wham I will be smoking great premiums on a tight income some day. 90% of my collection is premiums now and I love it.

I prefer hoarder :nono: though 

Does that make sense to anyone LOL


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I spend about $100 about 3 times a month


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I am stock piling but have had a plan in place for about ten years, I will not have a lot of money when I retire or am no longer able to work but Love my hobbies. so I plan on having always ten years worth of ten year old aged cigars.
> 
> Unfortunately my tastes changed dramatically last year (good for troops) but I had to buy a bunch of stuff, add in Cubans and wham I will be smoking great premiums on a tight income some day. 90% of my collection is premiums now and I love it.
> 
> ...


You're right Dave. I think the problem that I and possibly many others hear when we first start smoking, is that our taste preferences will change, go buy five packs and cigars usually taste better aged.

That being said, if you're new to smoking, you usually don't have cigars ready to smoke at their best, you're not buying boxes because your taste may change and premiums will cost you.

Quite the conundrum.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> You're right Dave. I think the problem that I and possibly many others hear when we first start smoking, is that our taste preferences will change, go buy five packs and cigars usually taste better aged.
> 
> That being said, if you're new to smoking, you usually don't have cigars ready to smoke at their best, you're not buying boxes because your taste may change and premiums will cost you.
> 
> Quite the conundrum.


Yep with cigars the line is drawn in sand


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

I have probably spent more money on sticks the past few days than I have ever in the past. $500 in 3 days, I think I will slow down a bit.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

I spent about $450 on a few boxes and a bunch of Heartfelt beads back in October. My largest purchase by far.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

The most I have spent was a $100 on a few sticks for a buddies birthday.


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

Largest order was $400. Largest month around $1000. I don't know any yearly totals and don't think I want to know or have the wife find out but 2010 was the most expensive year with this hobby. Sad thing is 2011 isn't starting off any different.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

My largest order was a little over $100, but cigars ONLY, probably around $50. I'm still in the samplers stage of my journey.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Back in 2006 I bought 5 Avo 80th Anni Limited Edition Humidors for $10,000.00. Since then it's been $3000.00.


----------



## Kuch21 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not alone on some of the numbers


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

My largest personal purchase in one day is about $3,000. Now for the store, we dropped a little over $100,000 in one day at IPCPR.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

$3800 one day last September. Then $4200 one day in November 2010. Im slowing er down right now so I can build huge a recessed humidor into the wall of my man cave. Oh this year apx $900 Jan 12h on some more goodies. Oh yeah does 5 boxes of Tat anarchy and a box of Anjeo sharks for Christmas count? That was around $1K I think. This damn slope is a real B***H. :shocked:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

2600.00 one day last summer.
Another 1200.00 a few days later.

If my wife only knew...........

She would have my nuts.....

Never mind, she already does.....


----------



## rhmills (Nov 26, 2010)

$400+


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

All I know is I blame Puff and more specifically, Ray, Jim, Erich, Chris and Zach for leaving me with an empty wallet and humidors full of cigars.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> All I know is I blame Puff and more specifically, Ray, Jim, Erich, Chris and Zach for leaving me with an empty wallet and humidors full of *excellent* cigars.


There I fixed that for you! :grouphug:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Some of these numbers are scary.........I may start a "What do you do for a living" thread to figure out how I can make enough money to drop $4k IN A DAY on cigars.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Went to CI with the wife and only wanted to spend 50$, but the wife was really into buying. Ended up 250.00. She likes to shop. I don't mind when I'm on the receiving end.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Cattani said:


> Some of these numbers are scary.........I may start a "What do you do for a living" thread to figure out how I can make enough money to drop $4k IN A DAY on cigars.


No joke!!!


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

Something like 120. Totally worth it.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

About $900 earlier this week.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

As far as my wife knows, "Less than $200, I promise."


----------



## Seasick Sailor (Jan 3, 2011)

Animal said:


> As far as my wife knows, "Less than $200, I promise."


Yeah, I just dropped about a G and I'm gong to have to say that I got in on a going out of business sale or something. The good thing is that the vendor is working with me to make sure it's delivered when the lady isn't home. That is first class service!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> All I know is I blame Puff and more specifically, Ray, Jim, Erich, Chris and Zach for leaving me with an empty wallet and humidors full of cigars.


WAIT?!? WHAT?!?

Empty wallets are your fault BUT we love you for it.

I can prove it as well 

Just give Veeral your cell phone # and listen to the texts come in about the deals, 1:00AM phone beeps "Yo guess what? I got more sharks....you in?"

It never ends 

Most I have dropped in one day is $400 I believe.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> WAIT?!? WHAT?!?
> 
> Empty wallets are your fault BUT we love you for it.
> 
> ...


Good Stuff Ray!:clap2:

But we are all to blame here, don't put it all on Veeral.:tsk:

Not saying he's not to blame, just that we ALL are.

edit - also, Veeral talked me out of dropping $$$ impulsively last night.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> WAIT?!? WHAT?!?
> 
> Empty wallets are your fault BUT we love you for it.
> 
> ...


Ray, and I thought you were on top of your game. I wrote that post like 8 days ago!



Max_Power said:


> Good Stuff Ray!:clap2:
> 
> But we are all to blame here, don't put it all on Veeral.:tsk:
> 
> ...


You know it Chris, we gotta prioritize our "le's" vs "it's there but running out" cigars. Plus, I did that so we could dump money on a bigger deal!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> You know it Chris, we gotta prioritize our "le's" vs "it's there but running out" cigars. Plus, I did that so we could dump money on a bigger deal!


I was standing up for you, and there you go nullifying my reasoning. :beerchug:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

$1,400 was my largest purchase. It lasted me a bit over a year. I have 1 stick left from it. It'll be my birthday present to myself this year. Will probably do something similar in a month or so if everything works out like I hope.


----------



## Propagator4 (Dec 15, 2010)

In person, probably about 50. Online, 250. Hopefully these numbers will go up in a few years.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

3 Trillion Dollars. I borrowed it from the Federal Reserve for a massive cigar buy and won't pay it back, thus one of the reasons behind the enormous national debt levels.


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

about $350 on cigars, dropped $300 on humi and some accessories at a local shop closeout. I refuse to add my monthly tally, but my average orders are in the $75-125 range several times a month


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I spent $360 at once, but it was a 3 boxes and 30 singles


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This thread is a riot. Yesterday my inlaws were sitting with me and my wife. My mother inlaw asked what the most I spent on my cigars was. :argue: I barely got out of that one alive! Needless to say that I did not divulge. :lol:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

man, i think i spent about 1g this week...WTH!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Roughly a couple of months ago one charge on my AMEX bill was $7145. If you want to know what I bought, just look at my avatar and you will see part of my order.


----------



## bobbo (Jan 29, 2011)

About $500 last month. I got some good deals online with free shipping. I have 3 Humidors full now. I don't or can't (wife) smoke in the house and this cold winter has realy slowed down my cigar enjoyment.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Zfog said:


> This thread is a riot. Yesterday my inlaws were sitting with me and my wife. My mother inlaw asked what the most I spent on my cigars was. :argue: I barely got out of that one alive! Needless to say that I did not divulge. :lol:


I'm not worried about that situation. My brother in law spent over 1g on a Gundam action figure a year ago. My mother in law still brings it up at every get-together.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

In one purchase, a touch over $250. Over the past month, around $800 (but that doesn't include beads, hygrometers, etc). Having recently rediscovered the passion for smokes, there's so much out there I want to try and not enough money to do it with


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

The most I spent on one order of cigars was around $2200.00 , I had to fill my new humidor with a box or two in some cases of my favorite cigars.

I hope the wife or any of my family never see's this, I won't be able to live that order down , EVER.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Seasick Sailor said:


> Yeah, I just dropped about a G and I'm gong to have to say that I got in on a going out of business sale or something. The good thing is that the vendor is working with me to make sure it's delivered when the lady isn't home. That is first class service!


It sure is great when your cigar vendor will work with you to keep the marriage cool.

I wish I could get the post lady to work with me on my delivery drop off days so my wife didn't see every cigar order I have dropped off at the door. :violin:


----------



## stonez (Jan 20, 2011)

For me a heady total of $85.00

No, the decimal point is in the right place. A wife who is a stay at home mom and 2 girls (3yo & 4months) suck me dry. I have to be very frugal...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> I was at a B&M on my recent vacation and bought a few sticks and smoked a Casa Magna (pretty darn good) while watching some TV.
> 
> While I was there, there was a very nicely dressed fella (im guessing a lawyer or somewhere along the lines) and he finished his stick, walked into the Humidor, grabbed 3 boxes. VSG, NUB, and My Father(I'm positive on the VSGs, the others not too sure upon). Then went to the wall cabinet humis and grabbed probly 20-30 more singles (AFs etc...). Enough that they grabbed 2 empty boxes and filled them with the singles. His total was a little over $1100...... I was kinda shocked! I guess I used to see people buying usually one box not 3+ at a time.
> 
> ...


*wait......does this question include online auctions?....cuz after last weekend, I'm probably gonna have to cancel that tattoo removal surgery I was gonna get.....word to the wise.....never check yer online credit card statement after an auction binge unless yer wearing an adult diaper:banghead:
if it's at a B&M...I think I once spent $200 or so at the Don Pablo Cigar Co. in Las Vegas....then I went into therapy.....then I realized I couldn't afford cigars and therapy...you all know the rest:biggrin:
*


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Animal said:


> I'm not worried about that situation. My brother in law spent over 1g on a Gundam action figure a year ago. My mother in law still brings it up at every get-together.


*What's a Gundam?.....does it at least wash dishes?*


----------



## stonez (Jan 20, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> *What's a Gundam?.....does it at least wash dishes?*


Oh snap!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeez over the years i remember many 12,13,15 hundred dollar orders never really thought about it till now. If we really stopped to think about what we spent i don't think we would. If that makes any sense.:beerchug:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> *What's a Gundam?.....does it at least wash dishes?*


Nope, it's a giant japanese robot toy. Hell, for that much I expected it to transform or light up or something, but it just sits there. :der:


----------

